# Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

ok, this is what I have 19x8.5 front and 19x10 rear. what size should I look into buying? 235/35 19 for front perhaps? rear is what im not sure about cause of the 10" wide wheel! I cant really strech it much on 19 since tire is going to be low profile


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (BiH)*

265/30/19
Your offsets are going to have to be close to perfect.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

it pokes in rear quite a bit. it clears brakes and suspension tho, front is dead on! prolly not gonna keep the wheels anyway cause I will need money for something else


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (BiH)*

what is the offset in the rear?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

et 30 front and et32 rear! 
this was only once I put one side on to see how it looks like. I have no tires on them now as it needed new tires and one wheel needed to be replaced.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (BiH)*

haha, I would roll with them like that.
What are those tire specs? That will help me recommend a better fitting size.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

I think it was 235/35 front and 275/35 rear, I tossed the tires out after using them as engine stand!








I did some calculations online with some tire calculator and 265/30 as you recomend is the closest match to oem size. 
I went to tire rack and there is only few brands that have them in those sizes. I would need summer tire thats good in occasional rain. it will not be riden in snow, but sometimes I get caught in rain as i rarely check weather. 
Kumho spt is what seems to be a good priced tire and has very good reviews. what you think?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (BiH)*

The 265/30 is still going to poke tread past the fender.
You probably need to look at a 225/35/18 front and a 255/30/18 rear.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (JDriver1.8t)*

im still debating weather to go with air bags or leave the coils on! thats why I might sell them once they get refinished. I love the wheels and they are slick looking but I would need some major body work to make them tuck with airbags


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (BiH)*

I had a set of 5x130 BBS LM's with the rears being 19x10 and found myself in your situation. I spoke to many of the pros and people that have run similar setups about the optimal tire size. The consensus was that to effectively fit 19x10's in the rear, you're going to have to stretch.
A 10" wheel is required to run (safely) a 275mm wide tire, so a 265mm creates a light stretch. 
You can run the 265, but you gotta have the proper offset to prevent excessive poke on the outer side and rubbing against your suspension on the inside. Also, this size limits how low you can go. 
A couple of pics of MKIV with this tire setup:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3691554rs
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...23446
245 or 255/30/19 and a proper offset will work, but that's a quite a bit of stretch. Lot's of people do it, but you have to be a vigilant and careful driver. BTW...few companies produce a 245/30/19. 
What's the proper offset? That will depend on the tire width and tire brand. Some brands have a taller side wall than others.
I found that the cost of adapters and tires out weighed the benefits of running such wide wheels, so I painfully sold my LMs. 
BTW...for the fronts - You can successfully run a 225 or 235/35/19.
Good luck.

_Modified by DTMVDUB at 1:19 AM 10-1-2009_


_Modified by DTMVDUB at 1:19 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (BiH)*

These are one of my favorite HRE's. Have you tried contacting HRE to get rear lips that are a ½" - 1" smaller. Running a 9 or 9.5" rear will help resolve your dilemma and you'll still have nice lip in the rear.

_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Tire size recomendations 19's in staggered MK4 jetta (DTMVDUB)*

I'd have to sent them out to them for modifications, they dont sell parts outside their factory so no luck there


----------

